# Chickens and alfalfa pellets



## elevan

Anyone mix alfalfa pellets into their chicken feed?  

I noticed today that when I fed the llama his pellets that a couple of hens were sneaking pellets from his dish and enjoying them immensely.

Alfalfa pellets are a good source of calcium which is why I use them for my goats and the other animals get them as well but I've never considered them for the chickens for some reason.


----------



## kla37

Sounds like it would be a healthy snack for them!  Are they (pellets) real big?


----------



## elevan

kla37 said:
			
		

> Are they (pellets) real big?


The pellets aren't really much bigger than layer pellets and they crumble / break easily enough most of the time.


----------



## daisychick

When I dump out the alfalfa dust and small leaves that the goats leave behind in their feed trough from their hay, I throw it right to the chickens and they love it.  The horse eats the big sticks of hay the goats leave behind so I have little hay waste when they all share.    I haven't tried alfalfa pellets yet, but want to.


----------



## Beekissed

I've mixed alfalfa pellets in my feed rations in the winter time to replace their natural forage.  I don't mix in too many as they'll pick past them for the other grains but I've found a little is just enough.  Cheap feed supplement, too.


----------



## Lothiriel

I've read that it's good for them. I don't bother actually feeding it to my girls since they usually sneak a bunch out of the cow's breakfast...  I remember reading over on BYC how someone soaked it in the hot water (we do that for the cow) and fed it to their chickens like a mash. They may have mixed some of their grain into the alfalfa.


----------



## kla37

I'm going to try that, feeding them a mash with alfalfa pellets in it.  I bet they'll go nuts for it, since the grass isn't green anymore.  I think it's frustrating them!


----------

